# RN Merlin video



## Royzee617 (Apr 26, 2005)

Something off the TV - a shortish piece about the new RN helo, the Merlin over Cornwall and Culdrose...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

ok a bit's missing but it's still pretty good, allot of stuff i didn't know there.............


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 26, 2005)

One of those things snatched from local TV... seldom complete.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nah I reckon I got bored with it because they weren't as usual showing enough plane footage... too much gabbing and then onto the simulator stuff...
Funny how the wmv compression makes Tiff Needell sound even more like a dalek!


----------

